# Suche Bilder/Infos der Race Face Kettenführung



## Makke (29. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab in einem katalog die Kettenführung von Race Face gesehen ...
Ich suche Bilder und Eckdaten dazu ... wer kann helfen?

THX


----------



## Jendo (2. Oktober 2005)

in der aktuellen Mountainbike Rider steht a bissl was dazu drin:
 RaceFace Chainguide
 129,90 ; infos über bikeaction.com
gruß JEndo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (3. Oktober 2005)

Stimmt, die Kettenführung kostet 129,90 Euro. Ich glaube der Kettenblattschutz (einzelpreis: 42,90 Euro) ist im Preis schon inbegriffen ist!?! Muss ich aber nochmal nachfragen!? Ansonsten finde ich es einen fairen Preis und Super Qualität! Race Face typisch halt!!   
Gibt es in zwei verschiedenen Größen. Einmal bis 36 Zähne und einmal bis 40 Zähne. Allerdings nur für 4-arm.







later,


----------



## TurboLenzen (4. Oktober 2005)

Hier nochmal zwei Bilder von der Diabolus Kettenführung..










greets,


----------



## ewoq (4. Oktober 2005)

hier gibts en video zu den neuen race face parts von der interbike, kefü wird auch kurz gezeigt wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

http://fatboy.pinkbike.com/video/raceface-ib2005.wmv


----------

